# Ultrasound question



## brismom (Jul 7, 2011)

Had an ultrasound on Tuesday and have received a copy of the report. Wondering if the following are positive or negative attributes. 
_There is a solid nodule hypoechoic. The margination is not smooth, rather there is some irregularity. There are no microcalcifications detected._
Any info that you can give would be greatly appreciated. Unfortunately, I do not have the results from the blood test yet.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

brismom said:


> Had an ultrasound on Tuesday and have received a copy of the report. Wondering if the following are positive or negative attributes.
> _There is a solid nodule hypoechoic. The margination is not smooth, rather there is some irregularity. There are no microcalcifications detected._
> Any info that you can give would be greatly appreciated. Unfortunately, I do not have the results from the blood test yet.


Solid is always cause for suspicion . Is FNA (fine needle aspiration) scheduled?


----------



## brismom (Jul 7, 2011)

Thank you so much for replying. In the report it is suggested that more be done. I have an appointment with my PCP on Tuesday and I will find out then. What type of doctor do they usually refer to? I have seen some mention ENT's and others Endo's. I am hoping that she sends me for the FNA asap. I don't want to have to wait to get in with a specialist to get it done since that could be months of waiting and me worrying.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

brismom said:


> Thank you so much for replying. In the report it is suggested that more be done. I have an appointment with my PCP on Tuesday and I will find out then. What type of doctor do they usually refer to? I have seen some mention ENT's and others Endo's. I am hoping that she sends me for the FNA asap. I don't want to have to wait to get in with a specialist to get it done since that could be months of waiting and me worrying.


I think it depends on your medical group as to whom they may or may not refer you out to.

Personally, an ENT would be my choice! Please let us know on Tues. as soon as you find out. And I hope they do this ASAP as well. You don't need to suffer more than you already are.

How are you feeling?


----------



## brismom (Jul 7, 2011)

Feeling good except for being tired and having this mild sore throat for the last couple of weeks. Thanks so much for your concern. I am going to see my cardiologist on Monday and am hoping to get a look at my blood test results before I go to my PCP Tuesday. Would the thyroid cause issues with bradycardia? It is great that this forum exists and you wonderful folks are out there helping others. That way it is not as scary because we find out so much useful information.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

brismom said:


> Feeling good except for being tired and having this mild sore throat for the last couple of weeks. Thanks so much for your concern. I am going to see my cardiologist on Monday and am hoping to get a look at my blood test results before I go to my PCP Tuesday. Would the thyroid cause issues with bradycardia? It is great that this forum exists and you wonderful folks are out there helping others. That way it is not as scary because we find out so much useful information.


Boy, does the thyroid "ever" have a lot to do with heart issues! Absolutely! Your cardiologist should know this. Many of us have damaged hearts from not being diagnosed and receiving proper medical intervention and that includes me.


----------



## brismom (Jul 7, 2011)

All of my blood test results were in normal range relating to the thyroid. Saw my Endo today and my FNA is scheduled for next Wednesday afternoon.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

brismom said:


> All of my blood test results were in normal range relating to the thyroid. Saw my Endo today and my FNA is scheduled for next Wednesday afternoon.


Do you have a copy of your lab results and ranges? I am sure we all would like to see them if you would like us to do so!

Good luck on the FNA! Is that today on 7/13 or the following Weds.?


----------



## brismom (Jul 7, 2011)

Sorry. I had trouble logging into the site for awhile.
T4, free. 1.0. Range 0.8-1.8
T3, free. 2.6. 2.3-4.2
My FNA is tomorrow afternoon at 2:30 in the endo's office.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

brismom said:


> Sorry. I had trouble logging into the site for awhile.
> T4, free. 1.0. Range 0.8-1.8
> T3, free. 2.6. 2.3-4.2
> My FNA is tomorrow afternoon at 2:30 in the endo's office.


Best wishes for your appointment tomorrow.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

brismom said:


> Sorry. I had trouble logging into the site for awhile.
> T4, free. 1.0. Range 0.8-1.8
> T3, free. 2.6. 2.3-4.2
> My FNA is tomorrow afternoon at 2:30 in the endo's office.


Both your Frees are below mid-range; you must feel exhausted? Wonder what your TSH is?

Hope all went well today and we look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## brismom (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks Andros. I was surprised that it went so well. I did not have any pain at all. I go back on the 8th for the pathology results.


----------



## hochelaga (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi,

Since I'm new here I'm wondering what PCP and ENT stand for.

Elle


----------



## gelf (Jun 20, 2011)

PCP==Primary Care Physician
ENT=Ears, Nose & Throat Physician


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

brismom said:


> Thanks Andros. I was surprised that it went so well. I did not have any pain at all. I go back on the 8th for the pathology results.


Excellent; thanks for checking in. If you need to, put ice on the FNA site. It will help.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hochelaga said:


> Hi,
> 
> Since I'm new here I'm wondering what PCP and ENT stand for.
> 
> Elle


Our aplogies! To be honest with you, I hate acronyms. So much room for misinterpretation; especially when it comes to medical matters.

And when folks use "texting" language...................well I just have to defer. That is way out of my realm. LOL!


----------



## brismom (Jul 7, 2011)

TSH, 3rd generation 1.96
Reference range
> or = 20 Years 0.40- 4.50

What does this mean?


----------



## brismom (Jul 7, 2011)

Counting on you Andros. You have been such great information so far....
TSH is on the previous post.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

brismom said:


> Counting on you Andros. You have been such great information so far....
> TSH is on the previous post.


It means that your TSH (thyroid stimulating hormone) is in range; but................that does not mean it is in a good place for you. Most of us feel best w/TSH @ 1.0 or less w/the FT3 and FT4 above the mid-range.

TSH 101...........................LOL!!

God bless!

Did you get other tests w/the TSH?


----------



## brismom (Jul 7, 2011)

I don't think so. What else do they look for besides T3, T4 and TSH? I go for the pathology results on Monday.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

brismom said:


> I don't think so. What else do they look for besides T3, T4 and TSH? I go for the pathology results on Monday.


It would be better if they ran the FREE T3 and FREE T4.

Here is why........

understanding thyroid labs
http://www.amarillomed.com/howto/#Thyroid

http://pro2services.com/Lectures/Spring/Thyroid/ThyTests.htm

Free T3 etc. 
http://www.thyroid-info.com/articles/freet3woliner.htm

I sincerely hope you get good news on Monday!


----------



## brismom (Jul 7, 2011)

Even if it is bad news I don't think I will be as freaked out thanks to all of you that spend your time answering questions, reassuring and caring. Thanks for everything you do!


----------



## brismom (Jul 7, 2011)

Went to the endo today and the pathology results were....benign! They want me to go back in three months for another ultrasound.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

brismom said:


> Went to the endo today and the pathology results were....benign! They want me to go back in three months for another ultrasound.


Good news! Congrats, you must be relieved! :hugs:


----------

